# Need some advise on chew toys



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

I need some help finding chew toys to give my puppy. I was using bully sticks for the longest time but I believe they are causing his recent diarrhea problems. The reason I believe this is due to the fact that his stools are firm in the morning and soft in the afternoon (usually give him a bully stick when I get home after he finishes his dinner)

Is there another chew item that keeps your dog busy that can be recommended? He's not a huge fan of Nyla bones just fyi. 

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

How about a raw knuckle bone or neck bone?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You just shouldn't be giving it to him for too long. Not sure on age...but that much new material of any sort will affect digestion. At 3 my boy can take down a 12 inch bully stick and be fine. When he was little...even a pig ear would cause issues. I would just shorten the amount of time he gets to chew on something like that.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah he's 6 months and has been having issues for awhile now. I feel terrible because I have been giving him bully sticks for the longest time. I just never put 2 and 2 together. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with a raw knuckle or marrow bone, get it as fresh as possible (local butchers sell them for dirt cheap usually) and freeze it then give it to them. Freezing makes it last longer and it'll clean the teeth at the same time


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Shade said:


> I agree with a raw knuckle or marrow bone, get it as fresh as possible (local butchers sell them for dirt cheap usually) and freeze it then give it to them. Freezing makes it last longer and it'll clean the teeth at the same time


I always thaw mine before giving it to Titan... I never thought of giving it to him frozen... awesome. lol. Thanks.


----------



## roomball (Nov 14, 2013)

Can I give a ten week old German Shepard a bone ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

yep  I would start with chicken though because of the richness of other proteins and slowly introduce others. I used to give my Boerboel puppy at 12 weeks turkey and chicken neck. She loved them.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Bully stick control*

I use these type of toys to control how much of the stick Hoby can get. The sticks are tightly pressed into the toy and as long as they stay tight you can push order the amount your pup gets. This toy is a Football from Kong.


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

My dogs LOVE elk antlers....advantage over bones is that they do not smell. I buy the huge ones and they last for weeks.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

When you give the dogs turkey or chicken necks do you crate them? My dogs go all over the house with their bully sticks and I'm not sure I'd like them dragging around a chicken neck.


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

HOBY said:


> I use these type of toys to control how much of the stick Hoby can get. The sticks are tightly pressed into the toy and as long as they stay tight you can push order the amount your pup gets. This toy is a Football from Kong.


What size bully sticks fit so tightly in Kong toys? My pup loves those shiny squeaky Kong balls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

stmcfred said:


> When you give the dogs turkey or chicken necks do you crate them? My dogs go all over the house with their bully sticks and I'm not sure I'd like them dragging around a chicken neck.


I started with putting them in their crates when I gave it for that reason but ended up putting a ton of towels down in one area where I want them to be and just moving them back when they ventured off the towel area. They learned. Now Titan will go to one of his 2 beds and eat it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

stmcfred said:


> When you give the dogs turkey or chicken necks do you crate them? My dogs go all over the house with their bully sticks and I'm not sure I'd like them dragging around a chicken neck.


When I feed anything raw I use a blanket on the floor and the dogs know to stay on the blanket while eating. Once they're done it goes into the wash right away. Keeps the mess to minumum and both human and dog are happy 

It's very easy to train, just lure them onto the blanket with the treat and supervise. If you see them moving off then a quick "AH!" to mark the negative, if they stay on the blanket they get praise if they leave then the treat is taken back and put back on the blanket. They quickly associate the treat only is theirs while on the blanket. Now whenever I grab the blanket both dogs run to lie down on it and wait for the treat


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Shade said:


> When I feed anything raw I use a blanket on the floor and the dogs know to stay on the blanket while eating. Once they're done it goes into the wash right away. Keeps the mess to minumum and both human and dog are happy
> 
> It's very easy to train, just lure them onto the blanket with the treat and supervise. If you see them moving off then a quick "AH!" to mark the negative, if they stay on the blanket they get praise if they leave then the treat is taken back and put back on the blanket. They quickly associate the treat only is theirs while on the blanket. Now whenever I grab the blanket both dogs run to lie down on it and wait for the treat



That sounds like a fabulous treat time arrangement. I have plenty of old giant beach towels that could be useful for that!


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

HOBY said:


> I use these type of toys to control how much of the stick Hoby can get. The sticks are tightly pressed into the toy and as long as they stay tight you can push order the amount your pup gets. This toy is a Football from Kong.


What size bully sticks fit so tightly in Kong toys? My pup loves those shiny squeaky Kong balls. Also, does anyone use the Himalayan Dog Chews? I gave one to Juno and she liked it, but its really brittle, and she broke off two hunks of it that I took from her.. Anyone have any trouble with these?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ditto on the deer or elk antlers they are on the expensive side though. Don't get the ones that have been halved as they will not last long.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Bully stick control and toys.*



Juno's mom said:


> What size bully sticks fit so tightly in Kong toys? My pup loves those shiny squeaky Kong balls.
> 
> I use the 1 to 3 foot [I cut them according to toy size] sticks. They show up in various widths. About 5/8" wide to 1 1/4" wide. The stick will go into the toy easier if you wet it. Once Hoby gets near the end he will work on that short end sometimes till he falls asleep. Be careful to watch if the dog gets the short piece out. Hoby has gotten it out, eaten it and passed it digested with no problems.
> Hoby also gets knuckle bone, antler, peanut butter kong, frozen steak strips, broth ice cubes. Plenty of toys, all kinds.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not necessarily a chew.. but have you thought of Kongs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

HOBY said:


> Juno's mom said:
> 
> 
> > I use the 1 to 3 foot [I cut them according to toy size] sticks. They show up in various widths. About 5/8" wide to 1 1/4" wide. The stick will go into the toy easier if you wet it. Once Hoby gets near the end he will work on that short end sometimes till he falls asleep. Be careful to watch if the dog gets the short piece out. Hoby has gotten it out, eaten it and passed it digested with no problems.
> ...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

If you are just wanting something for puppy to chew on to tire him out or to satisfy that chewing need, you could try Nylabones, I gave both my GSDs Nylabones when they were pups (still do as adults too) and some of the Nylabones have a beef or chicken flavour so they really liked chewing on them and you can leave them with the puppy all day without fear of choking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know what bones a German Shepard can chew.
a German Shepherd can chew a beef bone, bison bone,
elk antler.



roomball said:


> Can I give a ten week old German Shepard a bone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's always a chance of choking on something.



Harry and Lola said:


> If you are just wanting something for puppy to chew on to tire him out or to satisfy that chewing need, you could try Nylabones, I gave both my GSDs Nylabones when they were pups (still do as adults too) and some of the Nylabones have a beef or chicken flavour so they really liked chewing on them and
> 
> >>>>> you can leave them with the puppy all day without fear
> of choking. <<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to the OP: make sure there's no medical issue with your pup?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can train them to eat on their bed, the kitchen floor or an
area where there's no rugs.



stmcfred said:


> When you give the dogs turkey or chicken necks do you crate them? My dogs go all over the house with their bully sticks and I'm not sure I'd like them dragging around a chicken neck.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Bully stick control*

I used these type of toys to control how much of the stick my puppy could get. The thick 12" sticks are tightly pressed into the toy and as long as they stay tight you can push order the amount your pup gets. This toy is a Football from Kong. Keep your eyes on puppy. I never left a puppy alone with Bully sticks. Today [18 months old] Hoby mashes what's left of the stick into almost a tiny waffle before he downs it.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## KcJames (Dec 16, 2014)

I love Know mg products. Hustle loves the frisbee, regular and extreme- the tougher rubber one, and the one that's the feeder/ puzzle toy. Mostly he loves his knuckle bones. I don't feed him pork of any kind because that causes diarrhea every time. I freeze mine with peanut butter smeared inside one end also. It keeps him busy. He only gets the bones me chews in his kennel because I have a chihuahua and a pekepoo they are both food aggressive they try to pick on him. And less mess. Besides that he loves his kennel.


----------

